# Nice cabled cardigan Free K



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW4068.pdf


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is very pretty but I think their yardage seems short. It usually takes a lot more yards than that for a regular sweater much less one with cables


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Very pretty. Thanks for the link.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

A nice, relaxed sweater. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you, I downloaded this one, it is very pretty.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link, it's a very pretty jacket. By the way, Being from the UK, we/I don't really work out the yardage, just work to the number of balls stated on the pattern. I will watch your further comments about the yardage with interest.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Very pretty pattern. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you! Lovely sweater and cables.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this--I love the cables in this sweater.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> That is very pretty but I think their yardage seems short. It usually takes a lot more yards than that for a regular sweater much less one with cables


I am making this and am about half done. It will be a Christmas gift. Yes, the yardage is way off. I am using Red Heart Soft (5 oz/256 yds skeins) and I bought six skeins. I estimate that I will need all six. I love the pattern and the way it is coming out, but I am an advanced knitter and for some reason I found this pattern hard to interpret and had to start over twice. Once I figured it out, then I had no problem continuing. Just a little frustrating at first. If you knit this sweater you will need a row counter, or pencil and paper, or both.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Planning on making it, mireille?


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice, and just in time for fall. Thank you.


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello love the sweater thank you for the pattern.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree and I have just saved and printed it!! Thanks..


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad you like it. You're all very welcome.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link Mireille. This might be fun to make.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> That is very pretty but I think their yardage seems short. It usually takes a lot more yards than that for a regular sweater much less one with cables


I was thinking the same...so went to the Red Heart site, and found this yarn is 153 yards per skein...you need 7 (?)...that is a big 1071 yards for this sweater...with as long as the sweater looks, and the cables (I could be wrong) I would guess you'd need 1500-1700 yards!
Closer to 11 skeins....and Red Heart suggest a size 10 needle!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> That is very pretty but I think their yardage seems short. It usually takes a lot more yards than that for a regular sweater much less one with cables


I was thinking the same...so went to the Red Heart site, and found this yarn is 153 yards per skein...you need 7 (?)...that is a big 1071 yards for this sweater...with as long as the sweater looks, and the cables (I could be wrong) I would guess you'd need 1500-1700 yards!
Closer to 11 skeins....and Red Heart suggest a size 10 needle!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Did I do that double post????
Hand smacking!!!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

That is in my opinion, the PERFECT cardigan. I love the neck on it and the soft cables. Even better that it is free! Thank you.


----------

